# Como construir una conexion paralelo a usb



## jmax6 (Ene 25, 2006)

me gustaria encontrar un diagrama para hacer un cable de paralelo a usb o mejor dicho el convertidor...

si alguien sabe por lo menos donde lo encuentro se lo agradeceria....


----------



## maunix (Ene 27, 2006)

jmax6 dijo:
			
		

> me gustaria encontrar un diagrama para hacer un cable de paralelo a usb o mejor dicho el convertidor...
> 
> si alguien sabe por lo menos donde lo encuentro se lo agradeceria....



Mmmmmmm, usb a paralelo existen pero comercialmente.
Ahora al reves?? DUDO MUCHO de que exista algo, que sentido tendría? 

Saludos


----------



## kain589 (Ene 27, 2006)

La utilidad puede ser para ordenadores sin usb, si queda alguno... o por ejemplo si se te rompe el usb como me ha pasado a mi y paso de ponerme a intentar arreglar el usb


----------



## maunix (Ene 27, 2006)

kain589 dijo:
			
		

> La utilidad puede ser para ordenadores sin usb, si queda alguno... o por ejemplo si se te rompe el usb como me ha pasado a mi y paso de ponerme a intentar arreglar el usb



Bien, aunque como te dije, lo normal es al reves.  El usb es rápido y dificil de hacer en modo master por lo cual se le suelen acoplar dispositivos 'esclavos' que convierten a interfaces mas lentas como RS232 o Paralelo.

El hacer algo con el puerto paralelo que es lento en comparación con el USB dudo que tenga alguna posibilidad técnica de realizarse y por otra parte como te dije anteriormente no tendría mayor gollete.

Nadie hace cosas para las pcs viejas porque en el MUNDO no se usan, las tiran y se compran una nueva.  Si desarroollaras algo asi, lo cual te llevaria mucho tiempo debieras gestionar un buffer intermedio porque los dispositivos esclavos tratarían de comunicarse a una velocidad que la pc no podría manejar por tratarse el puerto paralelo de una interfaz más lenta.

Por otra parte si se te quema la salida usb, puedes comprar una placa PCI a USB la cual te saldrá unos u$s 15 y te resuelve el problema.  Lo que quieres hacer de seguro saldrá muchisimo más (por tener que contar con un microcontrolador veloz + memoria intermedia + alimentación + hardware) y todo eso sin tener en cuenta el costo del desarrollo.

Saludos


----------



## supernesto (Feb 13, 2006)

En mi caso necesito convertir una impresora USB a paralelo porque tengo un sistema instalado en mi equipo que solo trabaja la impresora por LPT1, no utiliza el puerto USB por la tecnología con que fué diseñado. Ahora quiero cambiar la impresora antigua que tengo por una mas rapida (laser) y no me lo permite el sistema. Que se podrá hacer?


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 13, 2006)

hay mucho software para "emular" una impresora por puerto paralelo y que envie los datos a una impresora real .... te recomiendo que veas este programita:

http://www.dosprn.com/

espero que te sea de ayuda ... suerte!


----------



## chekel (Mar 11, 2010)

yo  tengo un problema :

  tengo un programa en vb.net  en el que manejo el puerto lpt1  mandando pulsos para encender un objeto  ahora  quiero hacerlo por medio de usb. 

las impresoras antes eran de puerto serial  comm, lpt  y ahora son de usb   quiero saber como mandar pulsos de  usb.


----------

